# Xiaolin Showdown Mafia Game Sign-Up Thread!



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to the Xiaolin Showdown Mafia Game!

DAY PHASE

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, place your vote in the thread.

Your format of your vote should be simple, and I should know who you want to lynch. "Vote Lynch ____" "I vote for _____" "Lynch _____" or some variation will work. Having it bolded would be nice, just so I know who the fuck you are voting for. 

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one.

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority. 

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.

NIGHT PHASE

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase.

During the night phase, the Mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Captain must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

When you send in a PM, send it to both me and Sphyer.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then you are just up a creek without a paddle.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

MISCELLANEOUS INFORMATION

If you want to learn more about the game, visit this site.

DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are mafia discussing it with other mafia members). DO NOT post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be mod killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

Inactivity will not be tolerated. If you do not post in two consecutive day pahses, you will be modkilled (ex. If you don't post in both Day 1 and Day 2, you will be modkilled). If you have to leave for some reason, PM me so I don't have to modkill you. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM Sphyer and myself. It's best that you message us both if you have a question.

ROLE REVEALING IS EXPRESSLY FORBIDDEN. DOING SO WILL RESULT IN A MODKILL! 

DO NOT POST YET!


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Player List:

1. Narcissus
2. RemChu
3. Sajin
4. Fear
5. R o f l c o p t e r
6. LegendaryBeauty
7. ~Avant~
8. Atlantic Storm
9. ~blitz~
10. Bioness
11. Marco
12. Shark Skin
13. Cycloid
14. St. Lucifer
15. ★No Ceilings★
16. Jiraiya The Gallant
17. JiraiyaTheGallant
18. Amrun
19. Shin-Zangetsu
20. sarun uchiha
21. Orxon
22. greenbeast44
23. EnterTheTao
24. Mei Lin
25. KizaruTachio
26. Winchester Gospel
27. James
28. King Hopper
29. Mangekyou SharingAL
30. AznKuchikiChick
31. Baroxio
32. Awesome
33. Princess Ivy
34. Mastic
35. Fireworks
36. Homestuck
37. Raven Rider
38. TruEorFalse_21
39. aiyanah
40. Ishamael
41. Lifemaker
42. VastoLorDae
*43. Hiruzen Sarutobi*

You may sign up/post now.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm number 1.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2011)

[RemChu] signing up


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Why not. *[Sajin]*


----------



## Fear (Apr 13, 2011)

*[Fear]* 

50 players.

I don't remember there being 50 characters in that show unless you add fodders I have never even heard off. Surprise me.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that list was pretty big too, but I guessed he was planning to use fodder that I don't remember.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, I thought that list was pretty big too, but I guessed he was planning to use fodder that I don't remember.



There were about 50 villains alone! I had to take out quite a few.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I admit it's been a long time since I've seen the show, so that's peobably why I don't remember them all.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

*[R o f l c o p t e r]*.
I'm dead in half the games I was in...


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 13, 2011)

oni get  

*[Jαmes]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Please clear your PM box so I can contact you with your role James.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2011)

^ You are probably PMing the wrong James.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

There is another James???


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

*[LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[LegendaryBeauty]*



LB signing up for a HS game.. what is this I don't even.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

Lb helped me out with Wuya's role, I think she would want to watch it being tested out.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Lb helped me out with Wuya's role, I think she would want to watch it being tested out.



She could have done that from afar..

Is Wuya mafia ?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> She could have done that from afar..
> 
> Is Wuya mafia ?



Yes. on Hannibal's side.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Yes. on Hannibal's side.





First day lynch get.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 14, 2011)

yes there is another james and it's his pm box that is full as he hasn't logged on since forever. 

my pm box is never full  

best thing you can do is click on my name and send a pm through the drop down.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in *[~Avant~]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

*[ATLANTIC STORM]*

Signing up.


----------



## Judas (Apr 14, 2011)

*[~Blitz~]*

Sign me up too.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2011)

*[Bioness]*

also bitch how the hell are *you* going to get 50 spots filled


----------



## Marco (Apr 14, 2011)

Signing up. *[Marco]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2011)

*[Shark Skin]*


----------



## Juri (Apr 14, 2011)

*[Cycloid]*


----------



## Empathy (Apr 14, 2011)

*[★No Ceilings★]*


----------



## Friday (Apr 15, 2011)

I wanna be the korean chick. 

TWO TON TUNIC!! 

ORB OR TORNAMI!!

I remember a lot of shenganwu.. Very cool concept.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2011)

You may need to advertise this a bit more HS.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> You may need to advertise this a bit more HS.



What more can I do?


----------



## Savage (Apr 15, 2011)

*[Jiraiya the Gallant]*

I can tell this game will be fun.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 16, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What more can I do?



PM invitations?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2011)

At this rate the world will have ended long before this game starts.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish to play.

*[JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know the show, but sign me up anyway.

*[Amrun]*

Here's to hoping this game doesn't start until after the weekend's over. :33


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2011)

Sign me up

*[Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2011)

*[sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Orxon (Apr 19, 2011)

*[Orrrrxon]*


----------



## Saturday (Apr 19, 2011)

*[Greenbeast44]*

This is the first time I play something like this so sorry if I make noob mistakes and I mess up a bit.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 20, 2011)

signing up. *[EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2011)

OP, update the list.

At this rate we'll start in July.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 20, 2011)

[Mei LIN]....


----------



## Judas (Apr 20, 2011)

List needs to be updated.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2011)

He seems to be travelling for past few days.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll sign-up for this


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Apr 20, 2011)

Eh.

*[Winchester]*


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 21, 2011)

But it is good to see more people interested. Maybe we'll actually be able to play this game........ at some point in the future anyway.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 22, 2011)

Updated the OP.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

Hiruzen, do you have a co-mod for this game?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Hiruzen, do you have a co-mod for this game?



Cycloid. He/she will be both playing the game and sub-modding for me.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

Would the game have any troll/hidden roles/ability?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Would the game have any troll/hidden roles/ability?



There are a few "troll" things I have up my sleeve.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 23, 2011)

why is my name not on the signup list?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

...                   Cuz


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 23, 2011)

that's more like it  

oh and be sure to pm me and not that james


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

Got it. Damn person with the same name


----------



## King Hopper (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's kick it up a notch
[*Kick Hopper*]


----------



## MSAL (Apr 23, 2011)

*[MSAL]*

Ill play.....


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

omg sign me up!

when the page was loading, and then i saw "xiaolin showdown" i started screaming!

OMGOD XIAOLIN SHOWDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Awesome (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Awesome]*

I tried to join yesterday but I kept getting the 502 error on this thread.


----------



## S-rank_Sarutobi (Apr 23, 2011)

*[S-rank_Sarutobi]*


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Baroxio]*

I like this game, I've played it before and it's not a bad game. But I just skimmed the OP after recognizing it, so can someone tell me what it has to do with Xiaolin Showdown?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2011)

The characters that are in the mafia game are characters from Xiaolin Showdown. 

Also, glad to see I am recruiting new players.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll join, thanks!
*
[Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Mastic (Apr 24, 2011)

No way I can pass this game up. 

*[Mastic]*


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Raven Rider]*  in the house.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sure I'll join.

*[TruEorFalse_21]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm trying to cut down on games :/
but sure, sign me up


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 25, 2011)

Were there even 50 characters in Xiaolin Showdown? 

But sure, sign me up.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're running that short i'll pity sign, but demand good role  (well, not really, i'll let the RNG decide) 

* [LifeMaker] *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2011)

HS do not fuck up this game.

*[VLD]*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2011)

I will send out the roles and start the game tomorrow.


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome. Could you post role list?


----------



## Marco (Apr 26, 2011)

And role revealing is banned. But what about hinting?


----------

